# Tret bunnyhop



## V Dub (2. März 2003)

Moin, bin neu bei euch und habe auch gleich die erste Frage. Wie geht der Tret bunnyhop? Ich finde er sieht ziemlich komplex aus.

Mfg

V dub


----------



## Schlingsi (2. März 2003)

häää  v dub was issen los mit dir?? in JIB konntest du ihn doch noch!!!   

nee mal im ernst...bin echt zu müde um das jetzt zu erklären. aber üben geht ganz gut. nach 2 tagen haste ihn drauf! 

N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (3. März 2003)

Also der Tretbunny ist auch recht komplex finde ich. Als voraussetzung wären natürlich hop and gos sehr hilfreich.

Also du rollst mit mäßiger Geschwindigkeit auf das Hindernis zu, Schokofuß in der hinteren Position.

Dann machst du ca. 1/2 Radlänge(vorsichtige Schätzung) davor ne halbe Kurbelumdrehung und ziehst am Lanker, so dass das VR genug Luft gewinnt ca 50-60cm je nachdem wie hoch du willst.

In der letzten Phase dieser halben Umdrehung machst du nen Hop and go nach vorn und winkelst explosionsartig die Beine an, um an höhe zu gewinnen.

Das ganze muss eine flüssige dynamische Bewegung ergeben.

Wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast solltest du mit dem Hiterrad zuerst auf dem Hinderniss in einer art hocke landen.

Das ganze lässt sich wunderbar an Treppenstufen üben, aber vorsicht! Snakebytegefahr! Also pump dir für den Anfang das Hinterrad schön voll, bist du ihn beherrscht und abfedern kannst.


----------



## aramis (3. März 2003)

Nee, man fährt mit dem Schoko-Fuß vorn auf das Hindernis zu und macht dann eine ganze Kurbelumdrehung. Ansonsten ist der Bewegungsablauf wie beim Roll-Bunny-Hop, nur eben, dass man hier den Absprung noch mit einer Kurbelumdrehung unterstützt.


----------



## fabian (3. März 2003)

Schau mal hier nach
http://www.trialsport-online.de/fahrrad_treten_tretbunny.html
ist ganz gut erklärt finde ich.

fabian


----------



## Angelo Berlin (3. März 2003)

Also da ich davon ausgehe, dass der Schokofuß in der Absprungposition vorne zu sein hat (s.Hans Ray :lol), muss man mit dem Schokofuß hinten anfangen...


----------



## Schlingsi (3. März 2003)

da hast schon recht...wenns die ultimative pushung geben soll, dann fängst nicht mittem schokofuss an.
es sei denn du stehst unmittelbar vor dem hinderniss. dann liftest du das radl ja natürlich mittem schokofuss und gibst anschließend auch den kick mittem schokofuss.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (3. März 2003)

Ach, man fängt mit dem Milka Fuss unten an und macht dann eine Dreivirtel umdrehung! Geht am Besten findsch!


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. März 2003)

man fährt ausm stand los mit einer kurbelumdrehung geht am besten


----------



## aramis (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Angelo Berlin _
> *Also da ich davon ausgehe, dass der Schokofuß in der Absprungposition vorne zu sein hat (s.Hans Ray :lol), muss man mit dem Schokofuß hinten anfangen... *



Nö, wieso denn das? Nichts für ungut, aber das ist echt n komischer Tretbunny, wenn du denn Schokofuß hinten hast, aufs Hindernis zu rollst und ne halbe Kurbelumdrehung machst. Hab ich noch nie gehört sowas.

Man rollt ganz normal auf das Hindernis zu (wie man eben so Fahrrad fährt) und macht ne Kurbelumdrehung beim Absprung, fertsch is!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (3. März 2003)

@aramis
Wieso? wo ist denn dein Schokofuss normalerweise, wenn du nen normalen Bunny ziehst, oder bh machst oder was auch immer? vorn oder hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (3. März 2003)

also nix für ungut ara aber ich würd sagen, *dein*  tretbunny is etwas komisch...

des vorderrad hebt sich beim tretbunny erst druch den druck, den der nicht-schoko-fuss ausübt. demzufolge ist DER auch "vorne".

tobi


----------



## aramis (3. März 2003)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil; ich hab nie was anderes behauptet. JA der Schokofuß ist vorn. Is aber trotzdem ne ganze Umdrehung bzw. gerade deswegen. 
Aber ich will nicht streiten, wenn ihr´s mit ner halben kuhler findet, ist das doch ok. Könnt meinetwegen auch nur ne viertel machen, mir wurscht.


----------



## locdog (3. März 2003)

Also, um sich kurz zu fassen.
Wen man mit dem rechten Bein (Hauptfuß) kickt muss man bei der anfahrt mit dem linken erst das vordere Rad bisschen hoch ziehen 
und dann explosionsartig mit dem rechten kicken und sich ausstrecken um Hoch zu schießen!!! 

Hier ist eine Fotosequenz von Hunter. LINKER HAUPTFUß


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. März 2003)

da steht tippen drunter!


----------



## ChrisKing (3. März 2003)

huner, nich hunter  und der macht n tipper, kein treter


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. März 2003)

síeht nicht so aus als würd der das ding noch stehen......>sieht aus wie 7 Paletten....und keine 8.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. März 2003)

Es muss ja tippen sein weil schau dir mal seine Pedalstellung vorm Apsprung an....


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. März 2003)

Boah mist ich will biken hab schon enzugserscheinungen wiel ich eben meine neue Gabel zum Scheibenbremsaufnahme nachfräsen abgegeben hab bis Mittwoch... Mist hätt ich man doch den Steuersatzkonus abgemacht...

Was is an der Pedalstellung flasch!?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. März 2003)

wenn er tippt ist nix falsch.... nur fur nen Tretbunny sieht die nicht grad opti aus um die Höhe zu schaffen


----------



## ChrisKing (3. März 2003)

naja bei nem treter wär das linke pedal viel weiter vorne als auf dem bild..

warum lässt des nachfräsen? is die aufnahme nich korrekt?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. März 2003)

@ biketrialer das meinte ich mit pedalstellung


----------



## locdog (3. März 2003)

Also, ihr ungläubigen. 

Ein touch hop ist ein pedal up also Tret bunny hop wo beim Flug erst mit dem Vorderrad die kannte berührt wird 
um noch ein paar Zentimeter rauszuholen (verdammt schwierig). 
Im Prinzip ist der Tretablauf identisch. 

Hunter ist schon richtig und die 120cm auch. Den hat er auch auf dem Hinterrad gestanden   
Er springt schon seit über 10 Jahren und zählt zu den besten Trialfahrern polens


----------



## ChrisKing (3. März 2003)

@robi
mein satz war die antwort auf ronnys frage was falsch is an der Pedalstellung..

@locdog
wenns mans nich genau nimmt kann man "touch hop" auch als normalen antipper sehn und nich als tretbunny wo man noch mit dem Vr die Kante berührt.. aber den eigentlichen antipper nennen die amis ja japslap.. naja egal


----------



## locdog (3. März 2003)

Und noch eine Sequenz. 
auch ein 1m Touch hop mit nur 1,5m Anlauf zum Absprung 






Das anheben mit dem rechten fuß um dann mit dem linken Hauptfuß durch zu treten ist deutlich zu sehen


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. März 2003)

1,5meter is doch mehr als ne ganze pedalumdrehung... also vollkommen ausreichend.


Chris an der Zoo Gabel is die Schiefste Scheibenbremaufnahme drann die ich je gesehn hab! Außerdem wirkt das wunter in Dosierbarkeit.

Jetzt ist es bei der Zoo so das wenn ich Bremse die scheibe 2mm Zur Seite gebogen wird oderso... Dadurch is der Druckpunkt toal ******* irgendwie viel näher anm Lenker...

EDIT: Hab mich wohl vertippt


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. März 2003)

wieso macht der bei scheibe lauter sternchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (3. März 2003)

Scheibe passt da net, hast wohl doch s-c-h-e-i-ß-e geschrieben


----------



## aramis (3. März 2003)

Ähm, danke dass du uns aufklärst, Locdog. Endlich versteh ich das alles mit touch hop und pedal up und Tret bunny hop oder wie das alles heißt... Schon erstaunlich, dass man auch die Kante berühren kann um höher zu kommen. 

Ein Tipper ist aber trotzdem etwas anders als ein enfacher Treter > siehe Pedalstellung.

Übrigens bleib ich bei einer Umdrehung. Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass man mit dem "Vanille-Fuß" (also der Nicht-Schoko-Fuß ) auf das Hindernis zurollt und dann ne halbe Umdrehung macht.
Wenn der Vanille-Fuß das Vorderrad anhebt (ca. mit 1/2 Umdrehung), muss ja zwangsläufig vorher der Schoko-Fuß vorn gewesen sein. Deswegen ist es eine ganze Umdrehung:
1. Schoko-Fuß vorn.
2. Vanille-Fuß kommt nach vorn und hebt dabei das Vorderrad mit Schwung an
3. Schoko-Fuß kommt nach vorn und gibt dabei den Kick für den Sprung
4. Man steht oben mit dem Schokofuß vorn


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. März 2003)

Ara hat recht eine halbe Umdrehung ist echt arg wenig aber ne 3/4tel is scho möglich...

Ahso vergessen ausm Stand geht auch ne halbe...


----------



## Trialmatze (3. März 2003)

Stimmt, ausm Stand funzt auch ne halbe, aber net besonders gut oda? Ich kann nur von mir ausgehen und komme somit vielleicht 50-60cm hoch...mehr auch net, da mir dann einfach der Schwung fehlt......is ja auch egal.... 

@ Ronny

Sag mal, wo schaffst du denn deine Gabel immer hin zum Planfräsen? Ich mein...ich komme auch so mit der Koxx Gabel klar, aber mit Spacern muss ich trotzdem ne Menge ausgleichen.

Matze


----------



## aramis (3. März 2003)

Das ist normal; musste bei fast jeder Gabel machen. Hab bei mir auch jeweils 3 von diesen dünnen Plätchen drunter.
Fräß deswegen bitte nich an der Forxx rum.


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. März 2003)

fräsen mußt du nur wenn du die die beläge anguckst und da die scheite schief durchläuft. wenn du oben und unten verschiedenviele spacer fahren mußt dann solltest dus scho nachfräsen ich lass das immeer bei mir im shop machen udn die können das....


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. März 2003)

@Aramis.....> die Technik meinte ich> bei uns in Dresden heißt das Latschertippen.....>du machst quasi nen Tretbunny und tippst in der Luft....>die Kante ist hierbei nochmal wie ein Kicker..... ach ja nur zur info weil du ja n KOXX fahrer bist.... die Koxxjungs schaffen damit bis zu 10 Paletten.....

Wobei hier aber gesagt werden muss das sich diese Technik erst ab 8 Paletten lohnt....vorher kann man normal mit ner Ganzen Tippen....


----------



## aramis (3. März 2003)

Aha, 10 Paletten also. Da weiß ich ja, was mit meinem Bike machbar ist. Ich wurschtl antipp-mäßig noch bei 6 Paletten rum. Aber das kommt schon noch, man arbeitet ja an sich.

Bedeutet das, dass die Koxxer die Unikante an der hohen Seite locker auf´s Hinterrad tippen???

Is wirklich schwer vorstellbar.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. März 2003)

Nochmal @Aramis.... mit ner halben geht das wohl....>heißt bei uns Helbig-anlatscher.....du hast deinen schlechten vorn und nimmst den aber ziemlich hoch und dann lehnst dich ordentlich zurück und setzt alle Power in die halbe Kurbelumdrehung.... ist ähnlich wie beim Tippen....du holst schwung und verbrauchst somit fast die halbe umdrehung und mit dem letzten Impuls ziehst du ab

> 7 sind damit noch dicke machbar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. März 2003)

Die Unikante ist ein Witz für die...>sind ja eh nur bissl über 8>machsch mit ner ganzen(Tretbunny) seicht aufn schutz......(üb momentan nämlich grad bissl wegen saarbrücken....)


----------



## Kohlwheelz (3. März 2003)

Also ich kann nur sagen damit Ronny das kann  Hört auf ihn!!!


----------



## ChrisKing (3. März 2003)

ne ne... DASS Ronny das kann!


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. März 2003)

Was?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (3. März 2003)

Alle Breit


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. März 2003)

Was kann ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *ne ne... DASS Ronny das kann!  *



 das war nur ne anspielung auf dein "damit" statt dem "dass"


----------



## Kohlwheelz (3. März 2003)




----------



## gonzo_trial (3. März 2003)

häh? was kann ich?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (3. März 2003)

Sorry aber ich hab mich verschrieben und meinte Robi kann den "Tret Bunny Hop"


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (4. März 2003)

Danke der loorbeeren aber in Leipzig hab ich doch größtenteils getippt...... und eher weniger nen Tretbunny....


----------



## Kohlwheelz (4. März 2003)

stimmt  und ich bin ohne Tippen da hoch aufs Hinterrad gekommen


----------



## aramis (4. März 2003)

und ich hab abgekackt


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. März 2003)

Na ich erstmal! Ich hab echt gedacht alses so glatt war... oh gott ich kann ja garnix...


----------



## Trialmatze (4. März 2003)

Misepeter  Ich fand goil! Wenn man mit solchen positiven Spinnern fährt, dann versuche ich mich auch mal dran und entwickle mich weiter. 

@ Aramis

Das beste Beispiel ist ja dieser größere "Blumen"kasten an der Unikante. Wenn ich allein nach LE gefahren wäre, dann hätte ich nicht versucht dort auf's HR zu ziehen oder nen Treter draufzumachen. Da fehlt mir dann der Ansporn, aber den bekommt man ja in der Gruppe. Oder auf nen Mülleimer auf's HR ziehn. Sicherlich machen das viele aus dem Schlaf, aber für mich ist das schon ne positive Weiterentwicklung 
Du warst eh nur nen bisl durch Robi abgelenkt  Es war ja sowieso ne Überraschung, dass du überhaupt gekommen bist...und dann hat es dir net mal Spaß gemacht 
Naja, das nächste Mal 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. März 2003)

Jo wann gibts das nächste mal? Ich warte auf meine gabel die kommt die woche und Andres Steuersatz müßmer noch festkleben und dann kanns wieder ne Session geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (4. März 2003)

Ich weiß net. Bis Saarbrücken fahr ich net noch woanders hin. Ich habe meinen Trainingsplan und auch noch etwas Zeit, um mich weiter zu verbessern. Die Woche nach Saarbrücken auch net. Aber wie sieht es denn dann aus? Dann kommt ja auch bald der Calbe Contest...da würde ich vorher auch noch mal in LE oder so trainieren wollen.
War hier nicht auch noch nen Contest in Thalheim? vor Calbe...hmm....

Ach ja....André der hatte doch bis jetzt noch keine Probs mit dem Bike. Der wollte doch lieber zur Freundin dieser Schufft  Na mal sehen, des wird scho!

Matze


----------



## aramis (4. März 2003)

Doch doch, Spass hats schon gemacht, es nervt halt nur tierisch, wenn einer besser ist. Das ist irgendwie komisch. Kommt der kleine Robi mit seinem kleinen Megamo aus dem kleinen Dresden und lässt den kleinen Aramis mit seinem großen Koxx im Schatten stehen.
Bin wirklich sehr gespannt, wie das in Saarbrücken wird. So kunstsektionen-mäßig ist mir der Robi wohl auf jeden Fall überlegen. Ich bin zwar schon in jeder Hinsicht kräftig am Machen, dass sich das schleunigst ändert, aber bis Saarbrücken siehts damit wohl schlecht aus. Hab mir vorgenommen, das als reines Training zum Spass und ohne Stress zu sehen, hauptsache ich mach da nicht den letzten oder sowas.

Ach übrigens: Matze, nun bleib mal auf dem Teppich, war schließlich nur ein Blumenkasten


----------



## Trialmatze (4. März 2003)

Ja sicherlich war es nur nen Blumenkasten, aber der war für dich leichter als für mich. Ich bin nämlich noch net auf deinem Leistungsstand! 
Aber drauf geschissen....
Matze


----------



## JakobL (4. März 2003)

was ist einfacher ein tret oder nen roll bunnyhop?
ich kann nur den einfachen (bunny)hop also gleichzeit hoch mit vorder und hinterrad, weil ich gar net so hoch mit dem vorderrad komme!
es geht nichtmal wenn ich erst nur aufs vordderad gehe und dann aufs hinterrad( so ne wippe zum schwung holen sozusagen)
nen tretbunny brauch ich noch nicht üben oder?
besser erstmal vorderrad hochziehen


----------



## aramis (4. März 2003)

Kannst ja erstmal üben, aus der Fahrt das Vorderrad hoch zu ziehen und ein wenig aufm Hinterrad zu rollen (Manual). Das ist ne gute Vorbereitung auf den "richtigen" Bunny Hop, finde ich.
Weiß nicht genau, was einfacher ist. Ich hab zuerst den Tretbunnyhop gelernt und erst viel später den Rollbunny.


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. März 2003)

hm ich konnte zuerst nur rollbunny uaber mittlerweile mach ich nurnoch mit treten und mit rollen kann ichs glaub garnetmehr...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (4. März 2003)

Mensch Ronny, mit Rollen muss man doch können um mit an Schlachen auf die Richtig Krassen Stromkästen zu kommen


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (4. März 2003)

Mensch Aramis ist doch alles käse dafür bist im Wettkampf bestimmt wieder besser und außerdem waren die Bedingungen in Leipzig ja echt beschissen....

>hätt auch gern gezeigt was ich wirklich kann.... 

und wer nun vorn ist in Saarbrücken ist auch wurscht weil wir müssten uns schon bissl reißen um am Sonntag überhaupt fahren zu dürfen.... ich wrd das schon gern schaffen...bin jedoch nicht ganz so optimistisch...>müssen ja auch gegen 20" fahren....


----------



## Angelo Berlin (4. März 2003)

Also ich denke, dass der Rollbunny einfacher ist, trotzdem lernen viele (wie auch ich) den Wheelhop(Tretbunny) zuerst. Erklären kann ich dir das Phänomen nicht, aber ich denke,dass man beide Techninken können sollte, weil man mit nem Wheelhop entschiedend weniger Anlauf brauch.

Aber lern erst mal den Rollbunny!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (5. März 2003)

wie hoch ist son stromkasten!?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (5. März 2003)

Kommt drauf an, es gibt viele! Zwischen 80cm bis 1,20!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (5. März 2003)

hat jemand schonmal autodach-technick probiert?
und wenn: aufs auto hochgeschafft?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. März 2003)

Autotechnik habsch schon probiert >macht sich aber nicht so toll....ich find die auch sinnlos bei nem Autodach(ist ja keine "Kante"in dem sinne>eher bissl schräg)...

>ich mach da immer ne Rollbunnywelle und zieh gleich nach dem aufkommen das letzte stück nach....>>aber bei  so 10 Paletten find ich die ganz gut(natürlich nicht so übertrieben...)


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. März 2003)

wasn ne autotechnik?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. März 2003)

@Ronny
Das nennt sich auch Prall-Bunny und ist sozusagen dieletzte Möglichkeit noch höher hinaus zu kommen.

also du rollst aufs hinderniss zu und ziehst nen roll oder tretbunny so hoch, dass wenigstens dein VR über die Kante kommt, dabei prallt das HR volle Kanne gegen die Mauer(Also Tische etc. gehen nicht). 

Mit dem Rückpralleffekt des Hinterrades musst du nun blitzschnell das Heck hochziehen und den RR auf die Kante setzen.

Dann nochmal das HR nachziehen, fertig!

Also ich würd die schon gern können, hab aber keine ahnung, wie ich da mit dem Üben anfangen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (5. März 2003)

Ähhm , Ne, man haut sein VR dagegen


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. März 2003)

Nee das wär ja dann das gleiche wie antippen, das VR muss schon drüber über die Kante....


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. März 2003)

Also quasi anhängen das vorderrad hängt über der kante und das hinterrad baumelt dann da dagegen und dann zieht man weiter aufm rockring und gleich wieder hinterher nach oben...


----------



## aramis (5. März 2003)

Naja, schätze mal, wenn das Hinterrad gut Wumms hat, kannste auch gleich aus der Position auf das Hinterrad ziehen, also ohne Rockring.

Und da baumelt auch nix; das HR brauch Wumms!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. März 2003)

mmh


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. März 2003)

glaub ich auch aramis... würd das ganze gerne mal wo ausprobieren... aber wo!?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (6. März 2003)

>Hey ronny gib mir ma deine Email addy da schick ich dir mal ein Vid von mir mit autotechnik auf 9 Paletten....>ist aber schon 1.5 Jahre alt...>seh da voll jung und peinlich aus...>mit wasserstoffblonden Haaren


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. März 2003)

Möchts auch haben das Vid, meine E-Mail...  [email protected]


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. März 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. März 2003)

Ja sei doch mal so nett.... [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (6. März 2003)

Ich würde das auch gern haben.

[email protected] 

Fabi


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (6. März 2003)

Müsst mal in eueren Posteingang schauen......>habs alln gepostet


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. März 2003)

Habs ned bekommen 

Hier nochma meine Mail Addy

[email protected]


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. März 2003)

Geile Aktion, du ziehst ja das komplette Rad nach ohne aufden RR abzulegen. 
Wie hast du das geübt? Worauf muss man da so achten?


----------



## HeavyMetal (7. März 2003)

hey, das will ich auch mal bitte ham das vid.
[email protected]


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. März 2003)

und der aramis auch... er traut sich nur nicht zu fragen!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (7. März 2003)

Gonzo hast das jetzt mal bekommen????


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. März 2003)

auch ham will

[email protected]


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. März 2003)

Jo ich habs... nich schlecht 

Allerdings kann man das auch mit Treten machen!?

Weil ich glaub Rollbunny knansch schon garnicht,ehr... damals konnt ich nix anderes und nun kann ich nurnoch Treter antippen solala ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (7. März 2003)

habs.


----------



## locdog (8. März 2003)

Wen es euch keine umstände macht wurde ich auch gerne das VID haben  
[email protected]
Gruß locdog


----------



## ey-le-an (8. März 2003)

aja, ich dann bitte auch.
[email protected]
danke


----------



## Kohlwheelz (8. März 2003)

Hätten wirs lieber per PM Roby gesagt, armer Roby


----------



## Reini (8. März 2003)

wenn du schon dabei bist...schicks mir auch gleich

[email protected]


----------



## aramis (8. März 2003)

Damit der Robi jetzt nicht dem ganzen Forum mails schicken muss, war ich so frei, das mal auf ´nen Server zu legen.

Also geht dem Robi nicht mehr auf´n Sack und zieht das:

http://trialmaniax.de/9Paletten-7.10.2001.mpg

@Robi: Wenn du was dagegen hast, nehm ich´s  wieder runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (8. März 2003)

wenn ich das datum da hinterm video sehe... heißt das ja eigentlich das es mehr gibt!? 

ich will mehr!


----------



## saya-jin (8. März 2003)

hätts auch gern wenns geht??

[email protected]


----------



## Trialmatze (8. März 2003)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.  
Da macht sich Aramis schon einmal die Mühe und es wird ganz einfach übersehen. 

@ saya-jin 

Lies mal bitte, was Aramis gepostet hat! 

Matze


----------



## ChrisKing (8. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> *



 immer wieder gern genommen der Satz...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (8. März 2003)

Danke Aramis....

@Ronny...klar gibts da noch mehr.....>war meine erste Show überhaupt...>da war ich noch ganz schön vid geil....


----------



## JakobL (8. März 2003)

kann mir das auch einer schicken  ?
meien addi: [email protected]


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. März 2003)

*LOL*


----------



## Trialmatze (8. März 2003)

@ derAnfänger

langsam finde ich das aber net mehr lustig!


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. März 2003)

ich schon


----------



## ChrisKing (8. März 2003)

ich hätt das video auch gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (8. März 2003)

also ich find des ja auch ziemlich lustig.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (9. März 2003)

Was, Wo, Hier gibts nen Video


----------



## JakobL (9. März 2003)

ich finde es auch nicht witzig aber ich würde gerne das Video haben  
(es kann mir ja auch einer von euch schicken )


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. März 2003)

*LOOOL*

da is irgendwo nen Thread da is nen Link wo der Aramis des auf nen Server geladen hat!


----------



## Reini (10. März 2003)

Juhuu
ich bring ihn endlich auch 

Bissl über naben Höhe...is zwar ned hochaber immerhin


----------

